# Greetings from Dominican Republic



## memphisrite (May 5, 2014)

(A L:.G:.D:.G:.A:.D:.U:.)

Salud - Fraternidad - Sabiduria
(Health - Fraternity - Wisdom)

Dear Brothers:

My name is Henry A. Hernandez, ATC, at the moment Worshipful Master of the Resp:. Lodge Caballeros de Memphis #50, from Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic, under the auspices of the Most Respectable Grand Lodge of the Dominican Republic which holds fraternal Relations with the UGLE and all the regular Grand Lodges around the world. My Lodge was founded on 2004 and has been working for 10 years in the ancient and primitive Memphis rite, been the only Regular Lodge in this Country that works the ancient rite.

I'm a 28 y/o Military (and Civilian) Air Traffic Controller that Have been working between the Compass and Square for 3 years so far. As right now, I hold the 8th Degree on the A:.A:.E:.R:.

If you ever want to make a visit to the Dominican Republic, then contact me thru my Email: Hernandezr.henry@gmail.com

Fraternal Greetings.

P.S.: Please, forgive any mistakes in my Grammar and Spelling.


----------



## Mike Martin (May 6, 2014)

Welcome Henry.


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Welcome!


Steve


----------



## dillmc0623 (May 17, 2014)

Greetings my brother! My girlfriend is Dominican and we may be planning a trip to DR in August so she can visit family... I would love to sit in lodge and see a meeting done in Spanish! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 17, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BobLoblaw (Jul 5, 2018)

This is old thread, but I'm taking a trip to Punta cana in October and looking at visiting a lodge if possible. I hope to be a FC at that point so I'm hoping that doesn't cause a problem also. Any information would be great. I will talk to my secretary at my lodge also, just looking for some information on lodges in or near Punta Cana.
Thanks
B.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 6, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> This is old thread, but I'm taking a trip to Punta cana in October and looking at visiting a lodge if possible. I hope to be a FC at that point so I'm hoping that doesn't cause a problem also. Any information would be great. I will talk to my secretary at my lodge also, just looking for some information on lodges in or near Punta Cana.
> Thanks
> B.


Most jurisdictions only allow Master Masons to visit; EA and FC must be accompanied by a MM who witnessed their initiation or passing to vouch for them.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 6, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Most jurisdictions only allow Master Masons to visit;


That's the way it is here unless we would go to refreshment and open on a lower degree. There was a push in Grand Lodge last year or the year before to allow lodges to open on a lower degree if they wished but it was voted down by a wide margin.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Jul 6, 2018)

That's what I thought also, but I'm just looking to meet up with a brother or 2 and Check out the lodge while I'm there. I do have a dues card as well as I am in Ontario and I think EAs have similar privileges as MM up here. I don't plan on attending a meeting down there, just wanted to poke around their lodge and meet a few bros.  No big deal if I need to wait until I'm a MM, I'll just have to convince the wife to book another vacay next year!
B


----------



## MarkR (Jul 7, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> That's the way it is here unless we would go to refreshment and open on a lower degree. There was a push in Grand Lodge last year or the year before to allow lodges to open on a lower degree if they wished but it was voted down by a wide margin.


We can open on any degree, at the will and pleasure of the WM, but still an EA or FC can only visit if accompanied by a MM who was present at this initiation or passing to vouch for him, regardless of what degree we're opening in.


----------

